# I NEED HELP OCing my RAMPAGE



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Im gonna post some screenies of my bios here, I was wondering if anyone with more experience could fill me in on what I can do to make it run more stable.

Im not running the clocks there now, im running 425FSB with 1.6v on the proc and 2.3 on the ram 1.68on the NB

Either way, i can hit 4.00Ghz pretty unstable, it might last for a couple hours and sometimes only 10 minutes.  I want to hit a very stable 4.0ghz with my memory around 1100 give or take 50.  

My specs are in my sig..... I can get the memory up to 1030ish stable, but to run at 450FSB I either run ram at 900 or like 1070.  And I cant keep it stable.

Please any help is great, and Im open to all suggestions!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 11, 2008)

disable cpu TM function


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> disable cpu TM function



oh crap, I thought it was.. thanks


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

Here we go:

Set strp manually to 400. Check the Transaction booster and see if they are in the neighborhood of 6, 13 is too loose.

I'm surprised your RAM isn'tdead yet. 2.5 + Loadline Calibration is probably in the neighborhood of 3.3V!

1.7 or 1.8 should be plenty on the NB.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Here we go:
> 
> Set strp manually to 400. Check the Transaction booster and see if they are in the neighborhood of 6, 13 is too loose.
> 
> ...



Oh I actually run the ram at 2.3 and I leave the loadline off.  I wasnt paying much attention when I took those screenies.  I was taking a shot in the dark and it didnt work anyways

AND what should I put the FSB at.  Any tips on the timings for my memory?  If I run them real loose will the higher frequencys be cancled out?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

You could set FSB strap to 333 or 400 and FSB to 430. That would set you up for a tRD of 6, which is good.

Try 333 strap FSB of 430 and DDR861. Voltages at described above. (RAM @ 2.08V in BIOS) ASUS boards overvolt RAM.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> You could set FSB strap to 333 or 400 and FSB to 430. That would set you up for a tRD of 6, which is good.
> 
> Try 333 strap FSB of 430 and DDR861. Voltages at described above. (RAM @ 2.08V in BIOS) ASUS boards overvolt RAM.



got it, Im gonna try it in now and restart


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

@ 450FSB (4050MHZ) you'll most likely want to run 6:5 (1080) for mem. 3:2 would be DDR-1350. Don't think you RAM would make it (even @ 3.3v!)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> @ 450FSB (4050MHZ) you'll most likely want to run 6:5 (1080) for mem. 3:2 would be DDR-1350. Don't think you RAM would make it (even @ 3.3v!)




yah no kiddin, what should i use for the FSB Termination voltage?

And what about those reference multis for the CPU and ram and what not??

Right now this is what Im booting at 

1 sec Ill post a screenie/.....


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

Start with 1.3. IF it's stil unstable work up to 1.6.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 11, 2008)

you need help ocing on your rampage, and not ocing your rampage, also dont capitalize almost every word in your title like attention seeking noobs do.

sorry, had to say it.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

At 1.68v on the FSB I would try around 1.5 for FSB term. voltage.  perhaps a little bit more.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

panchoman said:


> you need help ocing on your rampage, and not ocing your rampage, also dont capitalize almost every word in your title like attention seeking noobs do.
> 
> sorry, had to say it.



hey thanks, that was a huge help, please keep it to yourself next time


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

this is where I am at right now.....

For some reason I cannot get 430 stable.  It locks up every few minutes.  I have this up for 15 minutes


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

If it stays stable all night, Im gonna drop the CPU and NB voltage some to attempt to drop the temps.

almost 20 minutes..... Im gonna try to make a 3dmark run


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you run Memtest for that speed? 
You could try 1:1 (DDR-850) and determine that the CPU is the limiting factor.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Have you run Memtest for that speed?
> You could try 1:1 (DDR-850) and determine that the CPU is the limiting factor.



at 430 i was running the ram @ 860, and I had the voltage set at 2.3 in the bios


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

If you still have Loadline calibration enabled, you are more than likely running 3.1V through your RAM.

To ask again, have your run Memtest to verify if you RAM can handle that speed?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> If you still have Loadline calibration enabled, you are more than likely running 3.1V through your RAM.
> 
> To ask again, have your run Memtest to verify if you RAM can handle that speed?



no, memtest runs before windows right?

can you link me?

also this is my score right now......


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> If you still have Loadline calibration enabled, you are more than likely running 3.1V through your RAM.
> 
> To ask again, have your run Memtest to verify if you RAM can handle that speed?



and I have loadline calibration disabled

The memory is cool to the touch, no heat whatsoever actually


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 11, 2008)

And your problem is....

That score is pretty sweet!


Yes, it runs before windows. Here is the link. Go to free download and get the .iso. Burn to disk, set BIOS to boot to CD.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

ok, running memtest now, been going for 3 minutes.  How long should I let it run, will it go through the process and finish or does it just go on and on?  OH NM, I think I see it, its says Pass = 5% and test is moving faster, when pass is done, does that mean its good to go?
Update : Just hit 10% at 6 minutes


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

*MemTest Results*

At 1020mhz with 2.2v in bios, 2.33 actual, memtest completed without error, 6 full passes and 5 hours later.

Im running Orthos right now with these clocks 






and I hope it stays up when I get home from work!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

that nb voltage seems high at 1.8v m8 really cant see you needing that much 1.55v to 1.67v max id say anyone know how much heat the nb can take?

try turning off dram static read control and set the pcie at 110mhz


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> that nb voltage is high at 1.8v m8 really cant see you needing that much 1.55v to 1.67v max id say anyone know how much heat the nb can take?
> 
> try turning off dram static read control and set the pcie at 110mhz



THANKS!  I want to make sure its stable at the settings this morning, at lunch Im gonna drop the voltages on the NB and CPU alittle.

Tonight Im gonna try the DRAM static read and bumping up the PCIe buss  

I might be wrong, but isnt is possible to cause damage to stuff when you push the PCIe bus to high??  110 prob isnt toooo high.

And will that just give me more bandwidth to deal with??


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually look here alot seem to do this with high oc seem to run fine and stabilize some systems hasnt caused problems on mine but been on air cooling i havent pushed higher than 3.6ghz seems to be a Q6600 sweet spot.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

The maximus board has alot more to play with i think its capable of a 4ghz oc but takes alot of effort in the bios to get stable. The preformance of this board over my old gigabyte DQ6 board is great.

the Gigabyte was slower but i would hit 4.3ghz with my quad.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> The maximus board has alot more to play with i think its capable of a 4ghz oc but takes alot of effort in the bios to get stable. The preformance of this board over my old gigabyte DQ6 board is great.
> 
> the Gigabyte was slower but i would hit 4.3ghz with my quad.



Ive been able to get it stable for a few hours with 4.0ghz, but it will not handle 100% 24/7.  Thats not really my goal yet, as I dont have the cooling for it!  But as soon as I have either TEC or Phase all is well.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

what bios version have you got installed it looks like a older bios to me?

Ive got v219 it seems to have done away with the cpu tm and c1e functions
its available on the extreme forums.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> what bios version hve you got installed it looks like a older bios to me?
> 
> Ive got v219 it seems to have done away with the cpu tm and c1e functions



this is the only bios there is. 

I have a x48 rampage formula


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 11, 2008)

I think they locked off the ftp server when they found out people was flashing maximus to rampage using rampage bioses so it doesnt leave you with much choice.

i know the drivers for rampage is exact same as maximus


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 12, 2008)

My new 24/7 settings.  Been running for 6 hours now @ 100%  Im pretty happy with them, but Im gonna try for more still!!






damn video cards heating up the loop!


----------



## HTC (Apr 12, 2008)

If you haven't yet, check this:

http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3208&p=1

Maybe it can help you optimize your BIOS settings.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 13, 2008)

^^That there, my friends, is the BEST read regarding overclocking the X38/X48 chipsets. 
High FSB is no longer the goal. Maximize your strap>FSB>memory and the performance follows.


----------



## HTC (Apr 14, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> ^^That there, my friends, is the BEST read regarding overclocking the X38/X48 chipsets.
> High FSB is no longer the goal. Maximize your strap>FSB>memory and the performance follows.



I already ordered a Rampage for me as well. I'll have to use my 800 MHz corsair memory, for now because, buying this motherboard has almost depleted my wallet ... when i'm able, i'll buy the AXERam 1200 (1 GB kit only) to go along with it.

Still, i'm hoping i'll reach the 4 GHz mark with my E6850 with that motherboard: i've used a 2B pencil 3 or 4 times to try and make the "pencil mod" in my P5K-SE but have been unsuccessful, thus far: the VDroop reaches 0.125, in this motherboard


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 14, 2008)

*Droop*

Yes i've had terrible experiences with vdroop, from MSI, to GA, and from all the way far back as my P5P800.

But finally, Asus makes a board that can LOCk the droop! with load calibration on the rampage, I have not yet seen my vcore drop any lower than 0.01, and it bounces right back up to normal in about half a second. 

This board is superl33t of all l33t! and super expensive too...i am now officially broke


----------



## trt740 (Apr 14, 2008)

*most of theses are maximus settings, but the bios settings*



asb2106 said:


> THANKS!  I want to make sure its stable at the settings this morning, at lunch Im gonna drop the voltages on the NB and CPU alittle.
> 
> Tonight Im gonna try the DRAM static read and bumping up the PCIe buss
> 
> ...



are very very similar and work for each other try them http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=736458#post736458 In fact they are the same board physically, mines flashed to a rampage. You can leave most of the memory setting on auto except the big 5,   example 5,5,5,15 t2.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 14, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> this is the only bios there is.
> 
> I have a x48 rampage formula


219 beta is attached


----------



## Frogger (Apr 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I think they locked off the ftp server



ftp://ftp.asus.com/    the root is still open


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 14, 2008)

What do you think of the x3360 proc.  

1. Will my mobo support it??

2. Do you think I could get to 4ghz easier???


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 14, 2008)

Frogger said:


> 219 beta is attached



Thanks!!  Im gonna try this out later


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 15, 2008)

*version 0219*

thanks a lot for that bios upload. I knew there was a newer version than 0207 but I couldn't find it or didn't know if it was for the maximus or the rampage.

this bios release increased my stability a lot. I am now hitting 4ghz on my e8400 without a sweat, prime stable.

Thanks again!


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 15, 2008)

Do all of these and.....
Spread Spectrum = Disabled 
PCI/AGP/PCIe = Fixed, Locked, or 33/66/100 MHz
Stop Unused PCI clock = Enabled 
Legacy USB = Disabled
If it didn't fix ur problem up fsb voltage since it might be a fsb hole.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 15, 2008)

*45nm quads*

I think 4ghz on anything intel 45nm isn't a problem but i've heard that the multi on the yorkfields are 8x which can really limit your OC. I've only owned one board that could do 500mhz FSB stable. 


I haven't tested my rampage at 500mhz just yet.


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2008)

I just got my Rampage and finished installing it.

Isn't this board supposed to have a x48 chipset?






Have i been duped?

EDIT

Well: according to CPU-z, it's x48.

EDIT #2

I'm going to need some help with overclocking on this one: it has about ... 120 more settings then the P5K-SE ...

Here's what i put in:


Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual  
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 460
FSB Strap to North Bridge : Auto
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 920
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : Auto
Write Recovery Time : Auto
Read to Precharge Time : Auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : Strong
Transaction Booster : Auto

CPU Voltage : 1.45
CPU PLL Voltage : Auto
North Bridge Voltage : 1.42
DRAM Voltage : Set to 2.1
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.45
South Bridge Voltage : Auto
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : Auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : Auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : Auto

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : 

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Thanks!!  Im gonna try this out later



interesting, my board shipped with 0219, I have been volt modding my 3870s and during a boot I caught a glimpse and I have that bios.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 16, 2008)

*Wierd*

That is wierd, what version of everest are you using?

my everest shows x48, i'm using version 4.20.1257 beta


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> That is wierd, what version of everest are you using?
> 
> my everest shows x48, i'm using version 4.20.1257 beta



my everest shows x48, I use 4.50.1340


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 16, 2008)

Either your version of everest has a bug, or Asus flashed a maximus and threw it at you. I'll look into ways to determine the true differences between x38 and x48.


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> That is wierd, what version of everest are you using?
> 
> my everest shows x48, i'm using version 4.20.1257 beta



I'm using version # 4.20.1170.

I've lowered CPU volts to 1.4, NB volts to 1.36 and and FSBT volts to 1.37, but i haven't been able to stabilize the PC since it's crashing while doing OCCT. Any recommendations?

EDIT







With this version, it says x48.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

HTC said:


> I'm using version # 4.20.1170.
> 
> I've lowered CPU volts to 1.4, NB volts to 1.36 and and FSBT volts to 1.37, but i haven't been able to stabilize the PC since it's crashing while doing OCCT. Any recommendations?



with my quad at 425FSB (x9 = 3.825ghz), 1021mhz RAM, I have to run 1.54V CORE, 1.53V NB, 1.49 FSB.  With higher speeds for memory you really should bump up the Northbridge voltage.

I have been reading up on overclocking it x38 which is very similar to our boards.  They really like northbridge voltage!


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 16, 2008)

Confirm that your board is an actual x38 and not an x48.

x48's don't need as much voltage as the x38's do.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> Confirm that your board is an actual x38 and not an x48.
> 
> x48's don't need as much voltage as the x38's do.



??  me ??
I have an x48 board, and if I lower the voltage it doesnt run stable, so Im guessing it needs it


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> Confirm that your board is an actual x38 and not an x48.
> 
> x48's don't need as much voltage as the x38's do.



That is not true the Rampage X48 boards are exactly the same phsically as X38 maximus boards.. The only difference is the x48 are supposed to be hand selected for better frontside bus speeds (supposed to be is the key here). However, my Maximus formula flashed to a Rampage does a 570FSB. I might very well have gotten a higher binned Maximus formula that was built before the cherry picked x48 were made. It doesn't mean he has a X38 board he just might have gotten unlucky and got a lesser overclocking chip set. Just as X3110 chips are supposed to be better binned e8400 chip but many e8400 chips overclock better than X3110 chips and vice versa. It appears to me this is more about bios than anything else when it comes to X38/X48 boards. The whole hand picked thing looks like BS. My board is a prime example of this. Heck for all you know his powersupply could be unstable, his cooling could not be up to it, or he could have ram compatability problems.


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> with my quad at 425FSB (x9 = 3.825ghz), 1021mhz RAM, I have to run 1.54V CORE, 1.53V NB, 1.49 FSB.  With higher speeds for memory you really should bump up the Northbridge voltage.
> 
> I have been reading up on overclocking it x38 which is very similar to our boards.  They really like northbridge voltage!



Can't up the VCore, yet: the NH-U9B cooler hasn't arrived ... in Portugal ... so i'm still using stock cooler.

Actually, i said the NB and FSBT swapped, by mistake. I'll try and raise the NB and FSBT volts by about 0.6 each. Would this suffice?

This load line calibration thingy is OUSTANDING: my VCore does NOT budge from idle to load back to idle. Maybe it will, with a higher overclock, but i can't try that yet.

With the VCore @ 1.4, OCCT crashes the computer just after both cores reach around 84º (CPU is 68-70º)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

HTC said:


> Can't up the VCore, yet: the NH-U9B cooler hasn't arrived ... in Portugal ... so i'm still using stock cooler.
> 
> Actually, i said the NB and FSBT swapped, by mistake. I'll try and raise the NB and FSBT volts by about 0.6 each. Would this suffice?
> 
> ...



I would stay away from loadline calibration.  I thought it was great atfirst, but i have found that the voltages need to be to high to maintain stability.  If i leave the voltage and turn off LLC, the system still stays stable.  Take a read at this.  It will answer alot of your questions.  It has helped me a bunch



trt740 said:


> That is not true the Rampage X48 boards are exactly the same phsically as X38 maximus boards.. The only difference is the x48 are supposed to be hand selected for better frontside bus speeds (supposed to be is the key here). However, my Maximus formula flashed to a Rampage does a 570FSB. I might very well have gotten a higher binned Maximus formula that was built before the cherry picked x48 were made. It doesn't mean he has a X38 board he just might have gotten unlucky and got a lesser overclocking chip set. Just as X3110 chips are supposed to be better binned e8400 chip but many e8400 chips overclock better than X3110 chips and vice versa. It appears to me this is more about bios than anything else when it comes to X38/X48 boards. The whole hand picked thing looks like BS. My board is a prime example of this. Heck for all you know his powersupply could be unstable, his cooling could not be up to it, or he could have ram compatability problems.



I can get the NB much lower, at 400 FSB I can run the NB at 1.36 volts, but when i go to 425 i need more.  

I need to figure out if it is something else that is causing my instability when i get to 425.  I think it might be, because of the low NB voltage I need at 400


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I would stay away from loadline calibration.  I thought it was great atfirst, but i have found that the voltages need to be to high to maintain stability.  If i leave the voltage and turn off LLC, the system still stays stable.  Take a read at this.  It will answer alot of your questions.  It has helped me a bunch



Actually, i have that page on favorites ...

Ok: how much droop do you get with LLC disabled? I used to get 0.125 in my P5K-SE (from 1.525 to 1.4).

If i disable the LLC, what value do you suppose i ought to put VCore @? +0.05?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

HTC said:


> Actually, i have that page on favorites ...
> 
> Ok: how much droop do you get with LLC disabled? I used to get 0.125 in my P5K-SE (from 1.525 to 1.4).
> 
> If i disable the LLC, what value do you suppose i ought to put VCore @? +0.05?



when i disabled LLC my voltage dropped between .03 and .08, at load is when it dropped to .08


----------



## HTC (Apr 16, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> when i disabled LLC my voltage dropped between .03 and .08, at load is when it dropped to .08



For me, it drops 0.5 and 0.8, respectively, which means that i must put it @ 1.48 in BIOS to have 1.4 in load. It hasn't worked, though: still getting system crashes while OCCTing.

Doing a memtest and, so far, 136.6% done with no errors. I've lowered to 450 FSB and 1.3875 VCore volts but rest stay the same. After this, i'll try doing Orthos.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 16, 2008)

trt740 said:


> are very very similar and work for each other try them http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=736458#post736458 In fact they are the same board physically, mines flashed to a rampage. You can leave most of the memory setting on auto except the big 5,   example 5,5,5,15 t2.



try the setting on this link


----------



## HTC (Apr 17, 2008)

trt740 said:


> try the setting on this link



Will this work with stock cooling? Also: my RAM is CL4 6400 DHX from Corsair.

Do i need to change anything because of this? If so, what (besides RAM speed, ofc)?


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 17, 2008)

*Llc*

If you're droop is more than 0.03 then you won't stabilize any OC really, from my experience anyways.

I would keep it enabled, unless you're using quad core.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 17, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> If you're droop is more than 0.03 then you won't stabilize any OC really, from my experience anyways.
> 
> I would keep it enabled, unless you're using quad core.



Thats not true at all, I always had .05 with my e6600, and it would stay stable without LLC being turned on


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 17, 2008)

at what OC did you have your e6600 at with droop?

I had an e6300, but my board at the time barely drooped. Well my experience with 45nm is droop = instability.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 17, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> at what OC did you have your e6600 at with droop?
> 
> I had an e6300, but my board at the time barely drooped. Well my experience with 45nm is droop = instability.



45nm maybe, i have no clue with those(still dont have one)

I had the e6600 @ 3.7ghz 1.5V, it would droop to around 1.42-1.45 depending on load.

I have to find this article, but I have read that vdroop is actually a good thing that is used to protect the processor!  Ill try and find it


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> If you're droop is more than 0.03 then you won't stabilize any OC really, from my experience anyways.
> 
> I would keep it enabled, unless you're using quad core.



Your really giving bad advice here. Thats not true at all. Adjust for the voltage droop and your fine. If that were true just about every p35 would be unstable due to voltage droop. Also keep the anti droop on. That part your right on.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm just saying from my own experience coming from two P35 boards that the droop did not help in high clocks.

Take the advise or leave it i'm not saying it's fact.

Reply to those settings if they'll work on stock cooling: I wouldn't attempt 65nm 4ghz on a stock cooler.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 17, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> I'm just saying from my own experience coming from two P35 boards that the droop did not help in high clocks.
> 
> Take the advise or leave it i'm not saying it's fact.
> 
> Reply to those settings if they'll work on stock cooling: I wouldn't attempt 65nm 4ghz on a stock cooler.



and who said he should that for a dual core the quad setting are at 3.6ghz


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> and who said he should that for a dual core the quad setting are at 3.6ghz



Sorry, a little fragmented there?

All i'm saying is from what I've read, vdroop is good for speedstep and stock or mid oc'ing but for higher clocks, i found to my own experience that enableing load calibration helped a lot.

However, load calibration for my Q created more instability.


----------



## HTC (Apr 18, 2008)

Not for 3DMark benching, but for regular use:






I've had the DRAM Dref volts jump from 1.05 to 1.7 and back while doing OCCT.

When, for the love of GOD, will the NH-U9B arrive in Portugal? ARGH!

Oh: i enabled LLC again.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 18, 2008)

HTC said:


> Not for 3DMark benching, but for regular use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice clocks!  Can you share your settings for your memory?  I have DDR2 1000 ram and it falls right into the clocks that you have.  

I didnt get to spend any time with my computer the last 2 days!!  

But Ill be back on it sometime this weekend, and I want to find great stable clocks with the lowest possible voltage!


----------



## HTC (Apr 18, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> Nice clocks!  Can you share your settings for your memory?  I have DDR2 1000 ram and it falls right into the clocks that you have.
> 
> I didn't get to spend any time with my computer the last 2 days!!
> 
> But Ill be back on it sometime this weekend, and I want to find great stable clocks with the lowest possible voltage!



Actually, i copied them from the link provided by trt740 in post #61: check it out (the settings for the E3110).

Obviously, only the memory timings are the same, with few exceptions (see below): the rest is quite different ...

My pic shows actual voltages so you can copy and try to match. Btw: DIMM volts are @ 2.06, in BIOS.

Here's what mine has, atm (in bold=changed, from trt740's post):


Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : *442*
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-*1062*
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : *15*
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled

But, since you have water cooling, you might want to increase it but i would advise to change the RAM speed to the previous value (from 800 to 667, if you were @ stock speed) so that it doesn't climb too high.






This is my current record: as you can see, i have a lower RAM speed and that's because i lowered it from 800 to 667, as mentioned above to get the 1 / 1 ratio with the NB strap.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 18, 2008)

trt740 said:


> That is not true the Rampage X48 boards are exactly the same phsically as X38 maximus boards.. The only difference is the x48 are supposed to be hand selected for better frontside bus speeds (supposed to be is the key here). However, my Maximus formula flashed to a Rampage does a 570FSB. I might very well have gotten a higher binned Maximus formula that was built before the cherry picked x48 were made. It doesn't mean he has a X38 board he just might have gotten unlucky and got a lesser overclocking chip set. Just as X3110 chips are supposed to be better binned e8400 chip but many e8400 chips overclock better than X3110 chips and vice versa. It appears to me this is more about bios than anything else when it comes to X38/X48 boards. The whole hand picked thing looks like BS. My board is a prime example of this. Heck for all you know his powersupply could be unstable, his cooling could not be up to it, or he could have ram compatability problems.



My friend has the maximus SE and his volts are way above mine just to stabilize his e8400 at 4.2ghz. I'm talking 1.65 northbridge, 1.55VTT, 1.75 SB, etc.

So coming from his experience I thought perhaps some maximus boards just need more volts, but who knows. It could be a bios issue, since my rampage wasnt' stable with anything until I updated my bios.

ASB has the same PSU as mine as well so unless you see your 12v dropping during load I don't think it's a psu issue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

just flashed my MAX to the RAMPAGE...

it's being really grumpy. 

any suggestions?


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just flashed my MAX to the RAMPAGE...
> 
> it's being really grumpy.
> 
> any suggestions?



yes use the setting on this page http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

DAMMIT!!!! im tired of being the only one with these damn high end CPU's. no one can help me!!!!


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> DAMMIT!!!! im tired of being the only one with these damn high end CPU's. no one can help me!!!!



try those setting they work http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098 in this thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

IT"S NOT WORKING!!!!

im using a E8500 here guys. NOT an e8400. 

it will boot to windows and lockup right away.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 20, 2008)

What clocks are your trying to hit? and what RAM are you using?

Sorry for all the questions, but which group of settings did you use from the Rampage thread trt740 linked?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i tried ALL the settings!!!!!!!!!!

it's not stable AT ALL past 4.36ghz NO MATTER WHAT!!!!

asus rampage formula 0308
e8500
2x1gig's crucial ballistix tracers 1066mhz


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you heard about Crucial invalidating X38/X48 compatability?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Have you heard about Crucial invalidating X38/X48 compatability?



ouch, thats good to know.  I was gonna get some crucial sticks with d9 chips

any recommendations on what i should get??  I want the best OCable sticks I can get.  And 2 x2 gig preffered.  I like having 4gigs, and I have never had the greatest luck OCing 4 sticks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

still a no go here. those settings are close but far from benchable.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 20, 2008)

Did you try to contact Grnfinger?

Maybe you need to flash back...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

no reply yet.

im running 8.5x 500 right now just fine. im going for 4.5+ ghz though. cooling is great so thats not the problem. it's just the bios settings i lack.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i tried ALL the settings!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> it's not stable AT ALL past 4.36ghz NO MATTER WHAT!!!!
> 
> ...




it might be your e8500 not the board.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Talk about getting shafted royally...

GL man!  Hopefully it's just a bios setting or something that you're looking over.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

here.....


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay!

NOW FURTHER.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2008)

ok... got it...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

Now further, still.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... got it...



post your setting on the bios setting thread might help someone else


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

If you're on water and you're having trouble hitting high clocks it is possible that you might have one of those volt hungry wolfies. they do exist.


My wolfie requires 1.58v just to get stable at 4.36ghz. I don't recommend that voltage for anyone that has a wolfdale, but there are a few chips out there that just need high volts.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 20, 2008)

*!*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=758551#post758551

If anyone has OCZ 6400 memory, better check that out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

who deleted my posts?


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

Nothing is showing as deleted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm.... i thought i posted my 4.5ghz SS last night. it's on the 3dm06 discussion thread but not here.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... got it...



this one??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol.. nah... 1mhz higher!


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2008)

This one.


fitseries3 said:


> hey... it fluctuates man.
> 
> here....
> 
> +1


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=185423

check that as well.

don't get crucial tracers.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 23, 2008)

oh, and where the heck are you guys getting bios 308? all i see is 0219 on the asus website.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Rampage Formula 0308 as you requested.... http://rapidshare.com/files/107481955/RF0308.rar


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Rampage Formula 0308 as you requested.... http://rapidshare.com/files/107481955/RF0308.rar



i heard people were having problems with the 0308 bios.....

@fit, are you using that on your board?  How does it help with clocking ur q6700??


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

*my new 24/7 clocks*

made it 20 hours running SETI@HOME, all night and all day today!





temps are ok, everything seems good.  These are my new 24/7 clocks 

Im gonna work on lowerin the voltage some and see if I can keep it stable


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey I have a question though, my core temps are really weird, this proc has always been like this too me.

Right now core 1 and 2 are at 63C and core 3 and 4 are at 56 C. 

Any reasons why this might happen??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 23, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> i heard people were having problems with the 0308 bios.....
> 
> @fit, are you using that on your board?  How does it help with clocking ur q6700??



WORKS EFFING GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'VE BEEN 24/7 STABLE @ 3.8ghz for 3 days now. overclocking couldnt be any easier. 

i hit 4.65ghz on the e8500 with the 0308 bios.  

screen...


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 26, 2008)

*bios 0308*

I am also getting better results and way more stability with bios 0308.

Lots of people that flashed their maximus to a rampage are stating 0308 issues.

Just prooves that the maximus, and the rampage (x38 and x48) are NOT the same


----------



## slugzkea (May 5, 2008)

Any word on a new bios release?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 5, 2008)

slugzkea said:


> Any word on a new bios release?



0401
ftp://ftp.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/Rampage_Formula/RAMPAGE-ASUS-Formula-0401.zip

i prefer 0308 though.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2008)

401 works good aswell


----------



## ZenEffect (May 6, 2008)

trt740 said:


> 401 works good aswell


0308 performs better as far as memory bandwidth and latency goes though.  i have comparative pics upon request if you need visual confirmation.


----------



## slugzkea (May 7, 2008)

I am able to achieve higher memory OC around 1180mhz with bios 401. getting closer to my rated 1200mhz


----------



## slugzkea (Jun 18, 2008)

*new bios?*

Any word on a new bios past 0403 yet? my net was down for a week, and recently I have not been able to access the ASUS FTP.


----------



## slugzkea (Jun 21, 2008)

!bump

anyone?


----------



## trt740 (Jun 21, 2008)

*here is the thread you need*



slugzkea said:


> Any word on a new bios past 0403 yet? my net was down for a week, and recently I have not been able to access the ASUS FTP.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57098


----------



## erocker (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm using 308 which is what came on my board.  All I have to say is Rock Solid!  This board is unbelievable.  I have very little v-droop, and my RAM is running great!


----------



## trt740 (Jun 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm using 308 which is what came on my board.  All I have to say is Rock Solid!  This board is unbelievable.  I have very little v-droop, and my RAM is running great!



that why were kept telling you to flash your maximus LOL. It all bios.


----------

